# Kubota B7100 Vs brand new BX or B Series!



## Bennyp7 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey guys.

I have a Kubota B7100HST and i'm looking to get a brand new BX Or B series tractor. It will mainly be for mowing the grass around the house, that's all.

I was originally leaning towards the BX2380 but looking at the B2301, it looks like they're similar in size and more suited for grass that is like 3-6ft in height.

It'll be the first tractor I've personally bought.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there something wrong with your B7100HST? The two tractors that you seem to be interested in seem to be a bit pricey for cutting the lawn around the house....


----------



## Bennyp7 (Nov 24, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Is there something wrong with your B7100HST? The two tractors that you seem to be interested in seem to be a bit pricey for cutting the lawn around the house....


Just very old and is hard to get parts for.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you purchasing this tractor with a loader? Do you currently have/use any 3pt equipment? Or are you strictly mowing grass...B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

seems a very odd choice for just mowing. Are you using a brush hog? sickle bar?
Is it really that hard to get parts for? Dad's L2550dt has been rock solid reliable, and the few parts I have ordered were readily available. 

a low hp B or BX just strikes me as an odd choice for cutting grass.

Have you considered a Deere X758? the price is comparable, but it is more grass oriented, and I believe has a much tighter turning radius. When I was considering dumping my lawn tractor and getting a SCUT for lawn and loader duties, I looked up the turning radius specs and changed plans abruptly.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Groo said:


> seems a very odd choice for just mowing. Are you using a brush hog? sickle bar?
> Is it really that hard to get parts for? Dad's L2550dt has been rock solid reliable, and the few parts I have ordered were readily available.
> 
> a low hp B or BX just strikes me as an odd choice for cutting grass.
> ...


That’s what I was getting at... or keep the B7100 and purchase a zero turn for mowing duties. B


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

Unless theres more implements that you want for the new tractor that wont fit the old and your old tractor is not broken down all the time I would not buy a new one. The new tractors have to deal with emissions means they have to go through regen. It is a pain in the ass. They go into regen when idled for not a very long period of time. If you do precise work that requires low RPMS stick with your old tractor. The one reason I think about a new tractor would be quick change front attachments. But that is the only reason.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

L S G said:


> Unless theres more implements that you want for the new tractor that wont fit the old and your old tractor is not broken down all the time I would not buy a new one. The new tractors have to deal with emissions means they have to go through regen. It is a pain in the ass. They go into regen when idled for not a very long period of time. If you do precise work that requires low RPMS stick with your old tractor.


New tractors over 25 HP have the emissions
The 2 models the OP is considering I don't believe do.


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

DK35vince said:


> New tractors over 25 HP have the emissions
> The 2 models the OP is considering I don't believe do.


Thats good to know I have an older 25 HP and a newer 40 HP I love most everything about the new tractor but the fact that it goes into regen with minimal work at low RPMS sucks. Most of its work is short operating runs 15 to 20 minutes and some I need to be precise especially loading things in trucks with forks. The new quick change front loader is really a big feature I also think hookups for the three point hitch are easier to do as well probably because the arms are longer and implements can be installed easier as a result. My little tractor still sees a lot of use.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If your smaller tractor uses a pin on bucket mount....there’s a good chance you can purchase a SS mount and make quick change also.. B.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

I own a BX23s, and they are a fantastic tractor, but i couldnt imagine just using it for just lawn mowing. If lawn mowing is all you`ll ever use it for, i would not spend that kind of money just to only use it for lawn mowing.

Now, if your goal later on is to maybe pick up an implement or 2 to use on the 3 point hitch, the BX is more than enough tractor for its size. The BX loader is a really handy option too. 

Which now, brings me to the comment you made about mowing "*grass that is like 3-6ft in heigh*t". (HUHHH....????) Are you mowing hay fields? If you`re mowing grass THAT tall, i would think that you should be looking at something alot different than what your asking about. I think you`ll be taxing the BX or the B sized tractors a bit much with grass that tall. You`d definitely would want to look at a few brush hogs. 

Of course this is all just my opinion. YMMV


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or maybe a sickle mower!


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Or maybe a sickle mower!


That was my first thought when i saw the height "3-6ft height", but i wasnt sure if they even make them for tiny tractors like a BX or a B size.


----------



## Bennyp7 (Nov 24, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Are you purchasing this tractor with a loader? Do you currently have/use any 3pt equipment? Or are you strictly mowing grass...B
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sorry for the extremely late reply.

My dad had bought the B7100 brand new before I was born strictly for mowing around the house. We live on 10 acres in Australia.

The reason for this post is I just want a new tractor thats equal to the B7100 just a new one so parts are easy to get and I dont have to hunt for them. I'll be selling the B7100 and using money I have saved up to get the new one.
I may get a loader in the future, but not right now.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

the modern version of a Kubota B series is a Kubota B series. The B2301 is the smallest B with 23hp at the engine and 17.5 at the PTO. The B7100 is 16/13


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If you're routinely cutting 6-foot-tall grass, you may want a little more hp. If it's just a one-time then maintenance after that, any of those B-series will do the trick.


----------



## Supraz (Feb 27, 2021)

Bennyp7 said:


> Sorry for the extremely late reply.
> 
> My dad had bought the B7100 brand new before I was born strictly for mowing around the house. We live on 10 acres in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supraz (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi Bennyp7 
I’m in the same position, bought a b7100 and love the thing have heaps of 3pl gear and use it mainly for mower. Do have a Kubota g2160 but still use the tractor because it going mor often haha. It easy to get parts for from my local Kubota I’m shocked at what parts are still available only thing I haven’t been able to get is a new skin for the 60” mower deck
I have found that yes the b2301 and b2601 would be awesome. More ground clearance more power 3 speed transmission and a good match up to the b7100 BUT. It’s taller, longer and I’m guessing not as easy to get into those tight areas we both would be getting into and under trees. So the bx? The b7100 is a half chassis tractor like the bx compared to the b series being a full body tractor.
The wheel base and with are the closest to the b7100 but it is still taller and it has tiny wheels that scare me off as travelling reasonably fast over rough terrain saves a lot of time. My answer to a match is the bx with bigger wheels or test driving a b2301-2601 to see if it fits in your propert. Depending on where you are it will be hard to get a test drive. My local Kubota don’t sell the b series at all only bx and then they push everyone onto the L 
b23-26 difference is only slightly smaller wheels making it “smaller” I would go with the bigger wheels because the weight is up around 7-800kg even the bx is heavier than the 7100.
For now I’m just spending more money on the 7100 because there is no exact match I don’t think


----------

